# North west opens



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2017)

Not seen much North west stuff this year so far, time to change that 

Anyone fancy Individual open at Dean Wood Sunday 14th May, only Â£10!

I think the wolfman is a member, he will tell us how good it is :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 24, 2017)

Hey, this was meant to be Qwerty's thread.

Ive been mulling over a few, currently looking through May.....

Any good ones on this B/H Monday?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 24, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hey, this was meant to be Qwerty's thread.

Ive been mulling over a few, currently looking through May.....

Any good ones on this B/H Monday?
		
Click to expand...

I did check if anything had been posted 

Only seen Prestatyn pairs open so far


----------



## DRW (Apr 25, 2017)

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/golf-clubs/prestatyn-golf-club.htm

Cant find a definite answer on the website after looking at terms and conditions, does anyone happen to know if a 16 year old with adult handicap can enter the gents opens ? (or best to email golf empire direct to confirm?)

Would hate to enter then turn up and be turned away!

Thanks Darren 

(PS there are opens at Shifnal which I posted about and at Little Aston and I checked on age requirements before entering, that said I think you are a lot higher up in NW that me so maybe to far down)


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 25, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Not seen much North west stuff this year so far, time to change that 

Anyone fancy Individual open at Dean Wood Sunday 14th May, only Â£10!

I think the wolfman is a member, he will tell us how good it is :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I could be up for this, really enjoyed Dean Wood when I played it with Wolfie.....

Let me check the date and get back to you, what sort of time you looking at for tee off?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



http://www.golfempire.co.uk/golf-clubs/prestatyn-golf-club.htm

Cant find a definite answer on the website after looking at terms and conditions, does anyone happen to know if a 16 year old with adult handicap can enter the gents opens ? (or best to email golf empire direct to confirm?)

Would hate to enter then turn up and be turned away!

Thanks Darren 

(PS there are opens at Shifnal which I posted about and at Little Aston and I checked on age requirements before entering, that said I think you are a lot higher up in NW that me so maybe to far down)
		
Click to expand...

Better to contact Prestatyn, rather than golf empire with any queries, I doubt GE would know.

2 courses I do fancy at some point, are any of them on the weekend?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 25, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			I could be up for this, really enjoyed Dean Wood when I played it with Wolfie.....

Let me check the date and get back to you, what sort of time you looking at for tee off?
		
Click to expand...

I can do whatever suits really Iain. I always have a slight preference for earlier if possible mainly for speed of play


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 25, 2017)

Birchy said:



			I can do whatever suits really Iain. I always have a slight preference for earlier if possible mainly for speed of play 

Click to expand...

Dates all good for me and anytime suits if you fancy it?  Anyone else fancy making up a 3 ball?  

I need all the 0.1's I can get now so will happily pay a tenner for the privilege   In all seriousness that's a bargain for an Individual Open that's a qualifier :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Apr 25, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Not seen much North west stuff this year so far, time to change that 

Anyone fancy Individual open at Dean Wood Sunday 14th May, only Â£10!

I think the wolfman is a member, he will tell us how good it is :thup:
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Dates all good for me and anytime suits if you fancy it?  Anyone else fancy making up a 3 ball?  

I need all the 0.1's I can get now so will happily pay a tenner for the privilege   In all seriousness that's a bargain for an Individual Open that's a qualifier :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for this :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 25, 2017)

Great stuff :thup:

3 ball slot available @ 9.39am, after that is 10.50?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Great stuff :thup:

3 ball slot available @ 9.39am, after that is 10.50?
		
Click to expand...

Im game, also, and I'll also let Matt have first dibs.

Birchy

Jocko

Odvan

Liverbirdie

In case we can get 2-3 tee times together, although pre-10.00 is better for me.


----------



## DRW (Apr 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Better to contact Prestatyn, rather than golf empire with any queries, I doubt GE would know.

2 courses I do fancy at some point, are any of them on the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Have sent an email to Prestatyn, I expect not as a lot of opens seem to say 18 plus or under 5 hcap if under 18. Not sure I really understand why but hey that's golf 

Shifnal :-

http://www.shifnalgolf.com/Open Events.html

We entered the Captains Charity day on the Sunday 20/8/17 due to the age issue, Me, Adam, Full Throttle and Mark1425 at 9.40am. Think Upsidedown who is a member there is also playing on the day. If you fancy getting a team up.

If you fancy another day, could be tempted if you need to make a team and a player short and don't mind me as part of the team.

Little Aston :-

We entered the mixed open which is the only open at the weekend on that course :-

http://www.littleastongolf.co.uk/mixed_open_2017

Â£45 a player (180 for team) a bargain compared to green fees prices.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Have sent an email to Prestatyn, I expect not as a lot of opens seem to say 18 plus or under 5 hcap if under 18. Not sure I really understand why but hey that's golf 

Shifnal :-

http://www.shifnalgolf.com/Open Events.html

We entered the Captains Charity day on the Sunday 20/8/17 due to the age issue, Me, Adam, Full Throttle and Mark1425 at 9.40am. Think Upsidedown who is a member there is also playing on the day. If you fancy getting a team up.

If you fancy another day, could be tempted if you need to make a team and a player short and don't mind me as part of the team.

Little Aston :-

We entered the mixed open which is the only open at the weekend on that course :-

http://www.littleastongolf.co.uk/mixed_open_2017

Â£45 a player (180 for team) a bargain compared to green fees prices.
		
Click to expand...

I'm available that sunday (depending on LFC fixtures), any other NW'erners game.

Louise - fancy that Little Aston one?


----------



## Val (Apr 25, 2017)

A bit away and I know some of you couldn't commit as it falls in School hols but im still after a partner for West Lancs on Wednesday 23 August, tee time is 2.50pm.

Much cheapness - Â£35


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 25, 2017)

No can do re the 14th at Dean Wood

Val I'll be a last resort for West Lancs. I've played it a few times and it's right on my door step so if anybody else fancies it, book them in &#128077;


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Better to contact Prestatyn, rather than golf empire with any queries, I doubt GE would know.

2 courses I do fancy at some point, are any of them on the weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Probably a bit late for this year but there is a 4BBB Open this Sunday https://www.brsgolf.com/shifnal/opens_home.php  spaces till available or put in diary for next year :thup: Due to trip to Scotland not playing this one as have to get a mixed foursomes match in after it .


----------



## stokie_93 (Apr 25, 2017)

Anyone interested in playing at Vicars Cross 3rd June?


----------



## louise_a (Apr 25, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'm available that sunday (depending on LFC fixtures), any other NW'erners game.

Louise - fancy that Little Aston one?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Peter, I am already playing in it with Darren.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 25, 2017)

Others I fancy over coming weeks:-

Team opens
Lancaster 29th May Monday BH

Pairs
Ashton under lyne 28th May Sunday


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 25, 2017)

louise_a said:



			Sorry Peter, I am already playing in it with Darren.
		
Click to expand...

Harlot!


----------



## Odvan (Apr 26, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Others I fancy over coming weeks:-

Team opens
Lancaster 29th May Monday BH

Pairs
Ashton under lyne 28th May Sunday
		
Click to expand...

Could be up for either or both of these mi lickle sugar plum


----------



## Birchy (Apr 26, 2017)

Odvan said:



			Could be up for either or both of these mi lickle sugar plum
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff 

Anybody else? Need 2 more for the team open at Lancaster on the Monday.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 26, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Good stuff 

Anybody else? Need 2 more for the team open at Lancaster on the Monday.
		
Click to expand...

I'm away on holiday then or would have been all over this, still haven't played Lancaster and hear very good things about it.  Enjoy :thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Apr 26, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Good stuff 

Anybody else? Need 2 more for the team open at Lancaster on the Monday.
		
Click to expand...

Stick me down for Lancaster mate, nice course.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2017)

gregbwfc said:



			Stick me down for Lancaster mate, nice course.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, Birchy.

Nice to play with Andy again.:thup:

Just realised, 3 Bolton fans, does that count as a crowd?:whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 26, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me too, Birchy.

Nice to play with Andy again.:thup:

Just realised, 3 Bolton fans, does that count as a crowd?:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

No but think yourself lucky you have made the top 4 on this one. It won't be happening for you again anytime soon


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2017)

I'll play Lancaster Birchy if there's space?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 26, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll play Lancaster Birchy if there's space?
		
Click to expand...

We've got 5 now pal, we might get 3 more to make up 2 teams hopefully :thup:

Birchy
Odvan 
Gregbwfc
Liverbirdie
StuC


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 26, 2017)

Birchy said:



			We've got 5 now pal, we might get 3 more to make up 2 teams hopefully :thup:

Birchy
Odvan 
Gregbwfc
Liverbirdie
StuC
		
Click to expand...

Sound I'll ask Duffers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone fancy joining me and possibly Stuey for an open on Bank holiday Monday?

Shifnal and Shipley still have times left after 1.00pm, both highly rated, I believe.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 27, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound I'll ask Duffers
		
Click to expand...

Just spoke to Duffers he's definitely in, Larrymac may come too but it's way too early to ring that lazy get


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 27, 2017)

No good for me. Been told I have to spend MY bday with the family &#128533;


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			No good for me. Been told I have to spend MY bday with the family &#128533;
		
Click to expand...

How inconsiderate


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Birchy said:



			How inconsiderate 

Click to expand...

I'm in  &#128512;&#128512; what a woman &#128150;

:rofl:

Ps don't by laying on any strippers, a pint will do :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2017)

Me and Stuey are game for opens at Shifnal (Shropshire) or Shipley (north of Bradford) this bank holiday Monday.

Shifnal is a pairs comp - normally to play there is Â£45 (only Â£26 in the open). Times available are 12.50 - 14.20 tee off.

Shipley is a 4 person team - normally to play there is also Â£45 (only Â£25 in the open). Times available are 12.10-13.10.

Any stragglers game?

If not we'll just book in the pairs at Shifnal.


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 27, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Me and Stuey are game for opens at Shifnal (Shropshire) or Shipley (north of Bradford) this bank holiday Monday.

Shifnal is a pairs comp - normally to play there is Â£45 (only Â£26 in the open). Times available are 12.50 - 14.20 tee off.

Shipley is a 4 person team - normally to play there is also Â£45 (only Â£25 in the open). Times available are 12.10-13.10.

Any stragglers game?

If not we'll just book in the pairs at Shifnal.
		
Click to expand...

Would liked to have joined you on Monday but I'm playing Saturday. Enjoy. It's not a long course, think you'll rip it up.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I'm in  &#128512;&#128512; what a woman &#128150;

:rofl:

Ps don't by laying on any strippers, a pint will do :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good man, need one more to make up the 8 

Birchy
Odvan
Gregbwfc
Liverbirdie
StuC
Duffers
Dave mc


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 27, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Good man, need one more to make up the 8 

Birchy
Odvan
Gregbwfc
Liverbirdie
StuC
Duffers
Dave mc
		
Click to expand...

It's a bank holiday  count me in.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

Cheifi0 said:



			It's a bank holiday  count me in.
		
Click to expand...

Superb 

Can I get handicaps confirmed

Birchy 12
Odvan 13
Gregbwfc 12
Liverbirdie 7???
StuC 18???
Duffers 14???
Dave Mc 18
Chiefio 13

Will do a draw for the groups if that's ok with everyone? Just gonna split based on handicap.

Tee times gonna be 11:30 & 11:40 ish


----------



## Cheifi0 (Apr 27, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Superb 

Can I get handicaps confirmed

Birchy 12
Odvan 13
Gregbwfc 12
Liverbirdie 7???
StuC 18???
Duffers 14???
Dave Mc 18
Chiefio 13

Will do a draw for the groups if that's ok with everyone? Just gonna split based on handicap.

Tee times gonna be 11:30 & 11:40 ish
		
Click to expand...

Yep 13, that works for me.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 27, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Superb 

Can I get handicaps confirmed

Birchy 12
Odvan 13
Gregbwfc 12
Liverbirdie 7???
StuC 18???
Duffers 14???
Dave Mc 18
Chiefio 13

Will do a draw for the groups if that's ok with everyone? Just gonna split based on handicap.

Tee times gonna be 11:30 & 11:40 ish
		
Click to expand...

There are some proper Mexican handicaps in that lot!!!!! oo:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			There are some proper Mexican handicaps in that lot!!!!! oo:
		
Click to expand...

I know, I don't know how they have the cheek to show their faces :mmm:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

Done the teams :-

Liverbirdie
Gregbwfc
Birchy
Dave mc

Odvan
Chiefio
Duffers
StuC

Booking the slots in a minute :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 27, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Done the teams :-

Liverbirdie
Gregbwfc
Birchy
Dave mc

Odvan
Chiefio
Duffers
StuC

Booking the slots in a minute :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I got the good side of the draw there, will box you the extra fiver next week, Birchy.

Yep, currently off 7.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

Lancaster tee times booked for 11:30 & 11:40 :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Apr 27, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Lancaster tee times booked for 11:30 & 11:40 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice one buddy. Is it payment on the day or dyou want it paypalled over? If so how much is it?


----------



## Birchy (Apr 27, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Nice one buddy. Is it payment on the day or dyou want it paypalled over? If so how much is it?
		
Click to expand...

Prefer to have it sent so I can't spend it please Dave.

Â£25 and PayPal is sound :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Prefer to have it sent so I can't spend it please Dave.

Â£25 and PayPal is sound :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Scott, tried sending tonight but a problem with the online banking, will try again tomorrow.

Manchester have a pairs open Sunday 21st May - I can only play early as celebrating 3rd/4th place at home to Boro at 3.00.

Currently times available at 7.50.

Bury have a team open this Saturday, which is a little cracker. Â£50 a team and its a yellow ball comp - sounds a right laugh, game if we can get 4 people for it.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 2, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Scott, tried sending tonight but a problem with the online banking, will try again tomorrow.

Manchester have a pairs open Sunday 21st May - I can only play early as celebrating 3rd/4th place at home to Boro at 3.00.

Currently times available at 7.50.

Bury have a team open this Saturday, which is a little cracker. Â£50 a team and its a yellow ball comp - sounds a right laugh, game if we can get 4 people for it.
		
Click to expand...

Just tried it again and all sorted, cupcake.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (May 3, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Bury have a team open this Saturday, which is a little cracker. Â£50 a team and its a yellow ball comp - sounds a right laugh, game if we can get 4 people for it.
		
Click to expand...

Game for that if we can get 2 more. You'll have to tell me what a yellow ball comp is though :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 3, 2017)

Qwerty said:



			Game for that if we can get 2 more. You'll have to tell me what a yellow ball comp is though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Any more to go with me and Qwerty, google "yellow ball", it sounds a right laugh.

7.50 is the last tee time left......

Not far from Yarkshire, either.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 4, 2017)

We've now got 3 for our team, and are booked in for 7.50 on Saturday at Bury.

Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Boxman

Birchy has first dibs on the last spec (which we'll know about tomorrow), and 1-2 other possibles, but if anyone wants to register an interest, let me know.

PS - Any tips for playing "yellow ball"?
Ta.


----------



## Junior (May 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			We've now got 3 for our team, and are booked in for 7.50 on Saturday at Bury.

Qwerty
Liverbirdie
Boxman

Birchy has first dibs on the last spec (which we'll know about tomorrow), and 1-2 other possibles, but if anyone wants to register an interest, let me know.

PS - Any tips for playing "yellow ball"?
Ta.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds stupid, but, buy a yellow ball.  Sometimes the player with the 'yellow ball' is just nominated and plays their normal ball.  If you actually pass round the yelliw hole by hole, its more fun and adds a little pressure to the guy playing it.

Enjoy!


----------



## chellie (May 5, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			PS - Any tips for playing "yellow ball"?
Ta.
		
Click to expand...

Different formats played. It's good when you have the yellow ball for double the score and score 10 points on a hole


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 5, 2017)

Junior said:



			Sounds stupid, but, buy a yellow ball.  Sometimes the player with the 'yellow ball' is just nominated and plays their normal ball.  If you actually pass round the yelliw hole by hole, its more fun and adds a little pressure to the guy playing it.

Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...




chellie said:



			Different formats played. It's good when you have the yellow ball for double the score and score 10 points on a hole

Click to expand...

cheers all.

We have a tasty little team tomorrow.

Qwerty - always steady for 17 holes

Boxman - a very dangerous 4 handicapper

Boxy's mate, who is a handy 12 handicapper (maybe hes bringing Birchy) .

and ickle me.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			cheers all.

We have a tasty little team tomorrow.

Qwerty - always steady for 17 holes

Boxman - a very dangerous 4 handicapper

Boxy's mate, who is a handy 12 handicapper (maybe hes bringing Birchy) .

and ickle me.
		
Click to expand...

Well the tasty little team were all yellow bellies.

Its cursed I tells yer!

We started with the yellow ball man getting blobs on the first two holes, but we just couldnt get going (all 4 of us). With the course being firm, its was really tough, and is a real "homers" course anyway, probably more than any course I've played before.

Bury is a cracking little course, and will deffo try and play an open there each year. It entices you in like a little minx, and good scores can be scored on some holes, but also really big problems lying in wait, or short par 4's with tiny greens. Really worth playing though.

I've now taken Birchy's place for Dean Wood for this Sunday, so me and Jocko will have to come in on 16 holes, alongside Odvan's two nett pars.


----------



## NWJocko (May 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I've now taken Birchy's place for Dean Wood for this Sunday, so me and Jocko will have to come in on 16 holes, alongside Odvan's two nett pars.

Click to expand...

Just catching up on this.  Looking forward to Sunday, reckon the kitchen will be open early doors?  Otherwise I'll need to stop at a McD's on the way down for some food......


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Done the teams :-

Liverbirdie
Gregbwfc
Birchy
Dave mc

Odvan
Chiefio
Duffers
StuC

Booking the slots in a minute :thup:
		
Click to expand...


I can't make this as we're going away for the long weekend and won't be back till Tuesday. 

If anybody fancies it give us a shout.


----------



## davemc1 (May 22, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't make this as we're going away for the long weekend and won't be back till Tuesday. 

If anybody fancies it give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...

Billy bail out strikes again.... 

Im still to pay for this, will do it tonight.

Ill be traveling up alone, meeting up with my one and the kids at Blackpool on the way home


----------



## stokie_93 (May 22, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I can't make this as we're going away for the long weekend and won't be back till Tuesday. 

If anybody fancies it give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...

whats this for and when?


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 22, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			whats this for and when?
		
Click to expand...

Lancaster, this B/H Monday - its quite a good course.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 22, 2017)

stokie_93 said:



			whats this for and when?
		
Click to expand...

Lancaster open on bank holiday Monday tee time 1130, there all good lads too.


----------



## davemc1 (May 23, 2017)

Money sent over Scott :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2017)

Birchy said:



			Done the teams :-

Liverbirdie
Gregbwfc
Birchy
Dave mc

Odvan
Chiefio
Duffers
StuC

Booking the slots in a minute :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bumpety, Bailtastic, bump.

I'm asking elsewhere first and will know soon, but 2-3 billy bail outs in the above, who cant find the trousers in their house, cos the missus is wearing them.

So, any interest for 11.30 this Bank holiday Monday (at Lancaster) in a team open, get your name down, or if any of the others could bring mates along:-


----------



## gregbwfc (May 24, 2017)

Never mind that, when we getting there and we doing brekkie en route?


----------



## Jimbop90 (May 24, 2017)

I'm free on Monday if you need someone.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 24, 2017)

Jimbop90 said:



			I'm free on Monday if you need someone.
		
Click to expand...

Jimbop you're in. 

I'll pm you the details now.


----------



## Jimbop90 (May 24, 2017)

Payment sent


----------



## Stuart_C (May 24, 2017)

Jimbop90 said:



			Payment sent 

Click to expand...

Good man Jimbop, enjoy pal:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 24, 2017)

Jimbop90 said:



			Payment sent 

Click to expand...

Can you bring a mate also.....


----------



## Jimbop90 (May 24, 2017)

All busy or don't have an active handicap :/


----------



## Birchy (May 26, 2017)

Anybody else for Monday at Sunny Lancaster? Still a space to be filled as I can't play.

Come on down


----------



## davemc1 (May 27, 2017)

Still a space going Lancaster on Monday. Itd be good to get it filled up. All forumites and friends of invited.



All except Pauldj who'll just bore everyone talking about lfc... :ears:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 27, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Still a space going Lancaster on Monday. Itd be good to get it filled up. All forumites and friends of invited.



All except Pauldj who'll just bore everyone talking about lfc... :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo: still obsessed then matey :rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (May 28, 2017)

just another bump for this...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 1, 2017)

A few that have taken my interest in June:-

Sunday 11th - Tytherington  (team of 4 - Â£80) - deffo fancy this, as have heard good things.

Interest

Liverbirdie


Sunday 18th

Bury (Â£50 team), played it twice recently, a real gem.


Saturday 24th

Blackburn (Indiv. Â£12)




Bolton old links (Â£30 pair)



Sunday 25th

Stamford (Â£ 40 team) - another little cracker



Formby Ladies (mixed team, 2 lads, 2 lasses - Â£90 tm) ** Louise, Chellie....**



Any interest, bang your name in the spaces, copy and paste.

PS - I'm not necessarily organising, but will sort out the first pair/team if Im playing.:thup:


----------



## Val (Jun 1, 2017)

Still looking for a partner for West Lancs on Aug 23rd is f anyone is interested


----------



## Junior (Jun 10, 2017)

Val said:



			Still looking for a partner for West Lancs on Aug 23rd is f anyone is interested
		
Click to expand...

You still need a parter for this pal ?  If so I'm game.


----------



## Val (Jun 11, 2017)

Junior said:



			You still need a parter for this pal ?  If so I'm game.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 12, 2017)

Never even heard of it, but looking at the open at Seascale 29/7 if anyone fancies it?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Never even heard of it, but looking at the open at Seascale 29/7 if anyone fancies it?
		
Click to expand...

Have wanted to head out there for a while. Be interested to hear what you think of it.


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 12, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Have wanted to head out there for a while. Be interested to hear what you think of it.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't trust my opinion, apparently saying Carnoustie is a goat track is a golfing no no


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm interested in the Lancaster B/H one but I thought it was a mixed.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I wouldn't trust my opinion, apparently saying Carnoustie is a goat track is a golfing no no 

Click to expand...

How dare you!


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2017)

There's 1 spot in an am:am @ Sandiway on 4th July. Tee time is 16:30, cost Â£30pp.

Any interest?


----------



## Junior (Jun 12, 2017)

Val said:



			:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Top man.  Look fwd to it.


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			There's 1 spot in an am:am @ Sandiway on 4th July. Tee time is 16:30, cost Â£30pp.

Any interest?
		
Click to expand...

Retracted!

Made other plans for later in the week @ Cleveland & Seaton Carew


----------



## chellie (Jun 12, 2017)

Crazyface said:



			I'm interested in the Lancaster B/H one but I thought it was a mixed.
		
Click to expand...

Talk earlier in the thread re Lancaster was for the last bank holiday.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Retracted!

Made other plans for later in the week @ Cleveland & Seaton Carew 

Click to expand...

When and what?


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 12, 2017)

Series of BB opens that week.

6th Cleveland, Â£26/pair
7th Seaton, Â£44/pair

http://www.rshgolfweek.co.uk


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 12, 2017)

Anybody else fancy the last tee @4:30pm _sandiway_ with me and duffers?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 12, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Series of BB opens that week.

6th Cleveland, Â£26/pair
7th Seaton, Â£44/pair

http://www.rshgolfweek.co.uk

Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 13, 2017)

chellie said:



			Talk earlier in the thread re Lancaster was for the last bank holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Ta Chellie. Anyone fancy it this year?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Some opens on this weekend......just wondering if anyone else is tempted Saturday afternoon, possibly Sunday....


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Some opens on this weekend......just wondering if anyone else is tempted Saturday afternoon, possibly Sunday....
		
Click to expand...

Anything Next weekend mate?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 7, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Anything Next weekend mate?
		
Click to expand...

Might have a butchers.

It depends on if I play in one this weekend or not. If I dont I may play in our captains prize which is this Sunday and next Sunday though.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 8, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Might have a butchers.

It depends on if I play in one this weekend or not. If I dont I may play in our captains prize which is this Sunday and next Sunday though.
		
Click to expand...

My good lady is away next weekend on a hen do and we have an invitational but all slots are taken up, really fancy a weekend of decent golf!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 8, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			My good lady is away next weekend on a hen do and we have an invitational but all slots are taken up, really fancy a weekend of decent golf!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll see how I get on tomoz as its a 2 week comp, but might be available to play one on the saturday.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 31, 2017)

Anyone Interested in Dunham Forest? 8th September Â£50 quid each, a few fourball slots left open


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 6, 2017)

A few on the next few Sundays - any interest?

*Sunday 10th*

Dukinfield 20 pair

Vale of Llangollen 104 team

Dean wood 20 pair

Stand 40 team

Clitheroe 100 team

*Sunday 17th *

Stamford 18 pair

Tytherington 80 team (particularly fancy this one)

Longridge 15 Ind

The number is how much the entry fee is.:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 7, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			A few on the next few Sundays - any interest?

*Sunday 10th*

Dukinfield 20 pair

Vale of Llangollen 104 team

Dean wood 20 pair

Stand 40 team

Clitheroe 100 team

*Sunday 17th *

Stamford 18 pair

Tytherington 80 team (particularly fancy this one)

Longridge 15 Ind

The number is how much the entry fee is.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I would of mate, especially Tytherington but I'm tied up on Sundays at the moment.


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2017)

No official handicap at the moment mate.. Will be back next year though as I've just negotiated a change of job that should free up quite a bit of time..


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 7, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			No official handicap at the moment mate.. Will be back next year though as I've just negotiated a change of job that should free up quite a bit of time..
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear mate.:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			No official handicap at the moment mate.. Will be back next year though as I've just negotiated a change of job that should free up quite a bit of time..
		
Click to expand...

Great news Danny boy :cheers:

If you rock up at a game next year claiming a handicap >8 there'll be a stewards enquiry 

Can't do the next 2 Sunday's Pedro, I do fancy another couple of opens in the coming weeks though :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 7, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Great news Danny boy :cheers:

If you rock up at a game next year claiming a handicap >8 there'll be a stewards enquiry 

Can't do the next 2 Sunday's Pedro, I do fancy another couple of opens in the coming weeks though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I reckon I could get up to 15 by next year mate &#128514;. Will be nice to shoot over 40 points for a change &#128521;


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 7, 2017)

bluewolf said:



			I reckon I could get up to 15 by next year mate &#128514;. Will be nice to shoot over 40 points for a change &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

40 points?  I thought you only said a handicap of 15...... 

If you're off 15 you're giving me a courtesy handicap of 12 :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Sep 9, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			A few on the next few Sundays - any interest?

*Sunday 10th*

Dukinfield 20 pair

Vale of Llangollen 104 team

Dean wood 20 pair

Stand 40 team

Clitheroe 100 team

*Sunday 17th *

Stamford 18 pair

Tytherington 80 team (particularly fancy this one)

Longridge 15 Ind

The number is how much the entry fee is.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Im already playing Clitheroe tomoz pal with a few from work and next week is our Autumn meeting, soz.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 9, 2017)

I'll play at Tytherington if  you can get a later tee time. Be arsed with the other two.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll play at Tytherington if  you can get a later tee time. Be arsed with the other two.
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else for an afternoon open (subject to availability) at Tytherington with me and Stuey - Â£20 per man.

Liverbirdie
StuC


----------



## Lump (Sep 10, 2017)

Junior said:



			Im already playing Clitheroe tomoz pal with a few from work and next week is our Autumn meeting, soz.
		
Click to expand...

Playing in this too, set to be a wet round.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2017)

Lump said:



			Playing in this too, set to be a wet round.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played it before James? It's a cracker.


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 10, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Anyone else for an afternoon open (subject to availability) at Tytherington with me and Stuey - Â£20 per man.

Liverbirdie
StuC
		
Click to expand...

Can do this mate if you need a 4th (and are desperate :rofl


----------



## Junior (Sep 10, 2017)

Lump said:



			Playing in this too, set to be a wet round.
		
Click to expand...

Forecast ain't pretty mate.  Don't forget the waterproofs!


----------



## Lump (Sep 10, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Have you played it before James? It's a cracker.
		
Click to expand...

I have pal...it rained last time too. Strange that for the North West &#128514;


Junior said:



			Forecast ain't pretty mate.  Don't forget the waterproofs!
		
Click to expand...

Waterproof's and extra towels packed. We are off at 1.30pm.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 10, 2017)

gregbwfc said:



			Can do this mate if you need a 4th (and are desperate :rofl

Click to expand...

Desparate for good company, so your in mate. 

Anyone else for an afternoon open (subject to availability) at Tytherington with me and Stuey - Â£20 per man.

Liverbirdie
StuC
Andygreg

1 more required, you dont have to be from the NW....


----------



## Junior (Sep 10, 2017)

Lump said:



			I have pal...it rained last time too. Strange that for the North West &#62978;

Waterproof's and extra towels packed. We are off at 1.30pm.
		
Click to expand...

We were off at 1pm.  Course was a tad moist, but in general, there were as many dry spells as squalls.  I thought we got away with the weather.  The forecast was a lot worse when I checked last night and this morning.   I love the course but never play really well around it.  Eight pars, a birdie 2  (got 4 prov's) , a couple of doubles and lots of bogies.  We finished with 77 which is outside the prizes.  82 was leading when we left.  

How did you do mate?


----------



## Lump (Sep 11, 2017)

Junior said:



			We were off at 1pm.  Course was a tad moist, but in general, there were as many dry spells as squalls.  I thought we got away with the weather.  The forecast was a lot worse when I checked last night and this morning.   I love the course but never play really well around it.  Eight pars, a birdie 2  (got 4 prov's) , a couple of doubles and lots of bogies.  We finished with 77 which is outside the prizes.  82 was leading when we left.  

How did you do mate?
		
Click to expand...

Course was soaking. Played okay but struggled on the greens. Couldn't decide if they where slow or quick. We finished with 69 points, a reflection of how poor we where on the greens. 
Hope to play it next year in drier conditions.


----------



## Junior (Sep 11, 2017)

Lump said:



			Course was soaking. Played okay but struggled on the greens. Couldn't decide if they where slow or quick. We finished with 69 points, a reflection of how poor we where on the greens. 
Hope to play it next year in drier conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I used the term 'a tad moist' tongue in cheek  

The greens are normally very very good, and rapid.  I know what you mean though.  Some were quite slow, others were slick.  I think that's just the rain taking effect.    I wonder what it gets like in Winter ?  Wouldn't fancy paying Â£1k a year plus Â£1.5k joining to play on a mud bath in Winter.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 11, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Desparate for good company, so your in mate. 

Anyone else for an afternoon open (subject to availability) at Tytherington with me and Stuey - Â£20 per man.

Liverbirdie
StuC
Andygreg

1 more required, you dont have to be from the NW....
		
Click to expand...

My blower died and I've left my charger in work, I'll bell you tomorrow la


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 12, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Desparate for good company, so your in mate. 

Anyone else for an afternoon open (subject to availability) at Tytherington with me and Stuey - Â£20 per man.

Liverbirdie
StuC
Andygreg

1 more required, you dont have to be from the NW....
		
Click to expand...

Let us know when you need money mate :thup:
If we don't get a 4th, you lads fancy a game up at ours ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2017)

gregbwfc said:



			Let us know when you need money mate :thup:
If we don't get a 4th, you lads fancy a game up at ours ?
		
Click to expand...

Alright Andy they only had tee times before 11, and no good for me and Stu as a heavy night in store after the Burnley game.

I'll see a bit nearer the weekend, about any other options.:thup:


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 13, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Alright Andy they only had tee times before 11, and no good for me and Stu as a heavy night in store after the Burnley game.

I'll see a bit nearer the weekend, about any other options.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 13, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Alright Andy they only had tee times before 11, and no good for me and Stu as a heavy night in store after the Burnley game.

I'll see a bit nearer the weekend, about any other options.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


Is that this Sunday gents?

Welcome at mine for a knock if you want or happy to get a game in somewhere (Preston?) to make up the 4?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Is that this Sunday gents?

Welcome at mine for a knock if you want or happy to get a game in somewhere (Preston?) to make up the 4?
		
Click to expand...

Iain/Andy, may bring a mate, will confirm later today.

If Ok, I'll be "delicate" so would prepare flat Fairhaven, but maybe hilly Preston next time, Andy. If ok, is 12.00 -1.00 ish tee time ok?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Iain/Andy, may bring a mate, will confirm later today.

If Ok, I'll be "delicate" so would prepare flat Fairhaven, but maybe hilly Preston next time, Andy. If ok, is 12.00 -1.00 ish tee time ok?
		
Click to expand...

Should have checked, comp on at mine so can't get on!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 14, 2017)

NWJocko said:



			Should have checked, comp on at mine so can't get on!
		
Click to expand...

Yer ming! 


Over to our Preston correspondent.......


----------



## gregbwfc (Sep 14, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yer ming! 


Over to our Preston correspondent.......
		
Click to expand...

Am checking course out tomorrow mate, been closed a few days this week as so wet,
Will get back to you, those times you mentioned will work ok though I think.


----------

